# TIA Portal V13  --  skalierung von Bildern



## wita007 (24 April 2015)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt mit einem IPC477D 19". Dort muss ich Bilder erstellen um das Menü zu gestallten. Vorher hatte ich bei einem anderen Projekt den selben Panel aber in 22". Für die Bilder habe ich eine Vorlage, womit die Arbeit deutlich vereinfacht wird. Wenn ich die Vorlage in dem 19" Panel benutzen will, schneidet mir das Programm ein Teil des Bildes weg und man kann nichts mehr ändern.
Gibt es eine Möglich, dass das Programm bei der Umstellung des Panels das Bild automatisch skaliert?
Hoffe, dass sich jemand damit auskennt und mir helfen kann.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 April 2015)

Hallo Wita,

Du findest unter
Extras --> Einstellungen --> Visualisierung die Einstellungen zum Anpassen der Bilder und Bildobjekte

Da musst du vor das du dein Vorlage-Panel migrierst auf ein anders Panel einstellen wie er es anpassen sollte.
So gesagt MUSST du das vorher einstellen.

Bram


----------



## wita007 (27 April 2015)

Hallo de vliegende hollander,

ein großes Dankeschön an dich! Hat mir sehr geholfen!

MFG Wita


----------

